# Videoaufnahmeprogramm



## Ma-Ju (10. April 2006)

Erstmal hi!
Ich suche ein Videoaufnahmeprogramm, welches gleichzeitig auch Ton aufnimmt (über Headset). Ich habe zwar eins (CreateMovie / CaptureWindow), allerdings stockt die Tonaufnahme dort immer. Also wenn ich das Aufgenommene abspiele, dann stockt der Ton wie bei einer steckengebliebenen CD. Zudem ist die Quali dort nicht so top, aber reicht aus. Allerdings werden die Jungs, die hier die Video-Tuts machen, ja auch nen vernünftiges Proggi haben. Könnt ihr mir da was kostenloses sagen?

Hilfe wäre nett.


----------



## Trasher (10. April 2006)

schon mal probiert bei der aufnahme auf *Stereomix *umzuschalten ?


----------

